
Trash cleaning boat - arikr
https://www.reddit.com/r/BeAmazed/comments/9d8i8k/the_efficiency_of_this_trashcleaning_boat/
======
arikr
Would be a great candidate for autonomy! Easier than self-driving cars, I'd
imagine.

